# Problème de son avec linux sous PowerBook G4



## uranium (29 Mai 2005)

Voilà... J'ai voulu installer Mandrivalinux PPC sous mon PowerBook G4, ça a foiré...
Ensuite, j'ai essayé la dernière version de Yellow Dog: tout est nickel, sauf le son.
J'ai alors effacé l'installation de Yellow Dog, pour installer kunbuntu 5.02 PPC.
Et là, pareil... pas de son... Est-ce dû au noyau?
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais pas t'aider, je ne connais absolument rien sur Linux, mais je voulais juste savoir quel est l'intérêt d'utiliser Linux sur mac? Sur PC, je comprends que l'on cherche une alternative à Windows, mais quand on a un système comme os x... Est-ce par pure curiosité?


----------



## uranium (29 Mai 2005)

Oui, par pure curiosité, mais aussi parce qu'avant d'avoir un Mac, j'avais un PC sous linux...
J'avais pris l'habitude d'utiliser linux... Voilà tout... Mais c'est vrai que linux est bien plus compliqué que Mac OS, je te l'accorde...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Oui, par pure curiosité, mais aussi parce qu'avant d'avoir un Mac, j'avais un PC sous linux...
> J'avais pris l'habitude d'utiliser linux... Voilà tout...


Ok, je comprends mieux... 
Sur ce, je laisse la parole aux linuxiens...


----------



## uranium (1 Juin 2005)

Personne ne peut m'aider?


----------



## uranium (5 Juin 2005)

Bon... suite à une réinstallation totale de Mac OS X à la suite d'une installation ratée de Mandriva, j'abandonne l'idée d'avoir une partition linux sur Mac... Je garde ça pour le PC...


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Juin 2005)

Bonne idée   !!!

surtout que MacOSX est basé sur UNIX (solid as a rock ) donc si tu veut la ligne de commande (moi aussi je m'en sert pas mal..., tu a le Terminal (Terminal.app) dans '/Applications/Utilitaires', si tu veut , il existe aussi iTerm, pour gérer les onglet, c'est pratique  !

Si c'est pour les logiciel que tu voulais Linux, installe X11 d'Apple (sur les cd d'OSX) et via Fink et FINKCommander ou darwinport, tu peut installer plein de logiciel Linux !!!


----------



## uranium (5 Juin 2005)

Ouais, j'ai en effet installé X11 avec OS X, afin d'utiliser OpenOffice ou The Gimp...
Et puis tu as raison, en faisant "cd /" avec le Terminal, on se rend bien compte de l'architecture UNIX de OS X... même si cela reste un tantinet différent de ce que l'on peut voir sur linux...
 Mais en fait le problème c'est que je compte entrer en école d'informatique, or on y travaille surtout sur linux (et windows...), et point de Mac OS X...
Sinon... qu'est ce que FINK et darwinport? C'est préinstallé avec OS X?
On peut vraiment installer des exécutables linux avec?
Intéressant...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (5 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'ai en effet installé X11 avec OS X, afin d'utiliser OpenOffice ou The Gimp...
> Et puis tu as raison, en faisant "cd /" avec le Terminal, on se rend bien compte de l'architecture UNIX de OS X... même si cela reste un tantinet différent de ce que l'on peut voir sur linux...
> Mais en fait le problème c'est que je compte entrer en école d'informatique, or on y travaille surtout sur linux (et windows...), et point de Mac OS X...
> Sinon... qu'est ce que FINK et darwinport? C'est préinstallé avec OS X?
> ...




Je suis même dans les études en info, et à l'école on ne boss que sur Linux. Et bien Mac Os X me permet de développer tous mes projets sans problème de compatibilité, personellement et jusqu'à présent (ce pourquoi j'ai choisi un mac car je peux à la fois travailler et jouer )! Donc ce n'est pas un problème, et si il veulent du win32, ça c'est leur affaire...mais ça serait bien dommage...  


En résumé : 
- Windows -> Jouer
- Linux -> Bosser
- Mac -> Jouer et Bosser (mais pas à tout  :rose: )


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

En fait, là où je veux aller, on travaille uniquement sous windows la 1è année...
Mais si avec Mac OS X tes projets sont développés sans problèmes de compatibilité, alors en effet je vois encore moins l'intérêt d'installer linux sur un Mac.
Sinon, il n'y a pas autant de jeux sur Mac que sur PC, et linux est en train de rattraper Mac OS en terme de nombre de jeux disponibles (je pense à Unreal Tournament 2004, ou à Doom3...).


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (7 Juin 2005)

Re-Hellow, j'ai le même problème avec un linux que je viens de mettre sur iBook G4, il semblerait que ca vienne de la config ALSA 


Dès que j'ai plus de news, je viens poster la solution


Et pour les jeux d'accord, sauf que sur mac y a les jeux blizzard  ça fait lourd pour moi


----------



## uranium (8 Juin 2005)

J'avais essayé d'activer OSS au lieu d'ALSA... Sans succès.


----------



## FjRond (8 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Sinon... qu'est ce que FINK et darwinport? C'est préinstallé avec OS X?
> On peut vraiment installer des exécutables linux avec?
> Intéressant...


Fink est un projet dont la finalité est de porter les paquets Debian sur MacOS X. Ce n'est pas pré-installé sur Mac, il faut aller chercher le package sur le site de *fink*. Là, tout est expliqué.
À mon sens, mieux vaut configurer, sitôt faite l'installation de fink, pour les instables en complétant la ligne « Trees » du fichier /sw/etc/fink.conf de cette manière:

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
Mettre aussi dans son ~/.profile la ligne suivante (il est possible que fink mette automatiquement cette ligne à l'installation, mais vérifier quand même):

```
. /sw/bin/init.sh
```
Puis lancer la commande:

```
$ sudo fink selfupdate-cvs
```
Pour choisir des packages, voir la liste avec:

```
$ fink list
```
Enfin mettre à jour régulièrement son fink et les packages installés (je le fais chaque semaine) avec:

```
$ sudo fink selfupdate
```
puis:

```
$ sudo fink update-all
```
Il existe un logiciel de gestions des packets fink - FinkCommander -, mais je préfère la ligne de commande. De plus, au vu du nombre de posts sur les problèmes liés à ce logiciel, il me semble que le shell soit plus sûr (impression ?).


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (8 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> J'avais essayé d'activer OSS au lieu d'ALSA... Sans succès.



Avec OSS je m'en suis sortit. Mais il a fallu aller des préférences (dans barre des taches, click droit sur le logo pour regler le son) et puis jai du chipoter avec les PCM,MasterSound et c'est partit...


bon ici j'ai chipoté a mes pckgs et ca marche plus lol je comprend pas pourquoi 


Sinon la solution etait la !


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (8 Juin 2005)

Re-Hellow,

Essaie d'installer  libmikmod2, ça a résolu tous mes problèmes !

 $ sudo apt-get install libmikmod2


----------

